
Enhance.Computer: A Cyberpunk Game You Play by Yelling at Your Computer - ArtWomb
https://www.enhance.computer/
======
subject4056
Tried to load game in firefox, rejected saying I need to run in desktop
Chrome.

I was promised cyberpunk but what I got was a technologically mediated
entertainment experience I couldn't participate in because I lacked the
required proprietary software.

Was not dissapointed.

